# Λογοπαίγνια για σάντουιτς



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

Ψάχνοντας τίτλο για ένα καινούριο μαγαζί με σάντουιτς, η ηρωίδα του σίριαλ προτείνει τους εξής: On a roll και Hero worship.

Τι λογοπαίγνια θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε με ψωμιά και σάντουιτς-ήρωες στα Ελληνικά; "Φάτε τα ψωμιά μας", π.χ.; Βέβαια, δεν είναι φούρνος που πουλάει ψωμί, σαντουιτσάδικο είναι.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 19, 2008)

Η σούπερ μπαγκέτα


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 19, 2008)

-Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές, μες στο ψωμί βάλε ό,τι θες.
-Νοστιμιά σε δυο ψωμιά
-Ψωμο-λυσσάξτε
-Ψωμοτύρι και σία

Με τον δεύτερο καφέ ίσως έχω καλύτερη έμπνευση...


----------



## paraskevi (Oct 19, 2008)

Σαντουιτσομανία
Σαντουιτσερί
Σαντουιτσαφθονία
"Το Σάντουιτς θέλει τον Ειδικό του"
"Άρτος και Σάντουιτς"


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2008)

Σαλαμο-ποίηση

Διαγράφτηκαν οι προτάσεις του πρώτου καφέ.


----------



## Inertia (Oct 19, 2008)

Το πάνω-κάτω (εγώ θέλω τρεις καφέδες ακόμα...)


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ούτε ψίχουλο
Λάβετε φάγετε
Δαγκώστε, σκουπίστε, τελειώσατε

(Ψηφίζω το "Νοστιμιά σε δυο ψωμιά")


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

*Θες τοστερόνη*! [αφού έχει σάντουιτς, δεν θα 'χει και τοστ;]


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Αμφιψωμιάδης-Πεντακαθαρίδης και Συνεργάται;


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

Αντί κάποιας πρότασης, ας καταθέσω ένα σύνθημα που είδα γραμμένο πάνω από τον φούρνο της Μπενάκη (γωνία με Τζαβέλλα νομίζω):
*Εκδίκηση και ξερό ψωμί*


----------



## curry (Jan 15, 2009)

Α, Στάθη μου, ξέχασες το άλλο σύνθημα, εμπνευσμένο από τη γνωστή διαφήμιση:

"Δεν με νοιάζει τι τυρί, δεν με νοιάζει τι ψωμί,
Αρκεί το παριζάκι μου να είναι ΜΑΤατζής!"


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2009)

curry said:


> "Δεν με νοιάζει τι τυρί, δεν με νοιάζει τι ψωμί,
> Αρκεί το παριζάκι μου να είναι ΜΑΤατζής!"



Που μου φέρνει στο νου το άλλο γνωστό σύνθημα:

"Λαβάς κιρί, Λαβάς κιρί,
τό' φαγε η γάτα μου κι έπεσε ξερή."

Μπάχαλο το κάναμε το νήμα.

Άρτος και ποιήματα 
Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι.
Μπαγκέτα με το μέτρο
Μπαγκέτα και χιλιόμετρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

Και κάτι που θεωρώ πολύ επίκαιρο (για τα δικά μου μέτρα):

*Για όσους δεν έχουν φάει ακόμα τα ψωμιά τους*


----------

